# Rohl faucet install



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey just a quick one. I installed a couple rohl widespread faucets and the spout tightened up fine but the handle assemblies tighten with a nut and rubber washer on top and bottom. Installing on granite and i tightened the handle assemblies pretty damn tight and they still move fairly easy if you put a little extra pressure when turning handles to either stop position and i just dont want to overtighten. I mean they only will move with unnecessary pressure put on the handle but just curious if thats just how these are cause moens dont ever move like that. New to the forum so just starting off with an easy one thx


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You need the upper washer to make a water tight seal. On granite you don't need the bottom washer. Remove the bottom rubber washer. And don't be afraid to give the bottom nut a good tightening.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> You need the upper washer to make a water tight seal. On granite you don't need the bottom washer. Remove the bottom rubber washer. And don't be afraid to give the bottom nut a good tightening.


K thx ill lose the bottom washer but for being as expensive as they are they should do a little more r&d for installation not liking them at all


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hagfish118 said:


> K thx ill lose the bottom washer but for being as expensive as they are they should do a little more r&d for installation not liking them at all


It's to be expected from a foo foo faucet...
They sure look great in that designer showroom though....:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Part of the issue with a company like Rohl is that they don't manufacture their product. They use OEM's, Perrin and Rowe. Some years ago I tried to get them to design integral stops into their thermostatic shower valves. After explaining the time consuming and disruptive process involved with shutting a whole system down (along with restarting, purging, etc.) just to remove and clean a single cartridge, I think I convinced them that stops would be a worthwhile addition. When they brought the idea to Perrin and Rowe the response was a list of reasons it couldn't be done. Basically it came down to P & R not see the pay back for the cost of redesign. And, to this day they still don't offer the Perrin and Rowe with stops. But, they did design them into their Country Bath series. 
Anyway, my opinion, for what it's worth, is that when mounting to a solid shrink proof surface like granite, the bottom nut on a lavy volume control stem can benefit from a felt or hard paper friction ring but a rubber washer will invite loosening and maintenance down the road.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

The only good thing about the faucets was all the useful cloth bags everything was wrapped in. I know how im wrapping xmas presents this year lol....seriously though thx


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For the price, I'd say nice bags are small compensation.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

ROHL SUCKS AZZ!!!!!! It's crap and a biotch to install. Just wait til you get to the shower trim and the handheld assembly. What a joke!:furious:

The bags are okay.....I guess:whistling2:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Rohl=junk


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh the shower trim is tmrw dual valve w mounted handheld an regular head with in floor heat....cant wait your 100% right rohl= aggravation and unneeded bs


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Hagfish118 said:


> Oh the shower trim is tmrw dual valve w mounted handheld an regular head with in floor heat....cant wait your 100% right rohl= aggravation and unneeded bs


 They make some nice fixtures for claw foot tubs. I like the pillar/floor mounted tub valves for free standing tubs.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Claw foot tub faucets are always a pleasure to install. All that access is like a dream come true!


----------



## EricS (May 2, 2010)

I am glad that I am not the only one who hates this line. Yeah they looked pretty cool after being installed, but I was just thinking about the type of shower system that could have been installed if it had been one of the more popular brands. A fool and his/her money,I know it was a her but she was spending his money.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Hagfish118 said:


> The only good thing about the faucets was all the useful cloth bags everything was wrapped in. I know how im wrapping xmas presents this year lol....seriously though thx


mehhhahhahahahhahhhah, truth be told! preach to em!


----------



## sidekick (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats right remove the rubber gasket below your counter top make sure that your nut is on the granite. If your on the 3/4 plywood beneath the your top cut what is needed to be on the granite and tighten.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

I almost never install rubber washer either below or above. clear silicone to waterproof.


----------

